# Frontline - itchy?



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone elses cats seems to scratch for a day after applying frontline? Just feel a bit bad if it's bothering them. Or is it just that as they can't get at it with their tongue then itching it is the closest to cleaning it off?

If it really is bothering them any recommendations for a similar strength one to try and see if they react the same way?

I would ask the vet but as they are not due an appt till next set of jabs - which is months away, I've got a feeling I wont be able to speak to the vet when I go and pick up the frontline.

thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The dogs are a bit the same untill it drys  I dont use a full capsul thing on one cat but they cant get out of the yard so dont need to do them very often. If they already had squatters then they have to bite to be killed but would'nt have thought still the day after  you could just phone the vets & ask  just dont get the Bobmartin stuff alot of cats have been ill from that


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

All flea products have the potential to cause an allergic reaction..localised or more seriously systemic.
Frontline is not the most effective treatment these days anyway, so why not try Advocate or Advantage instead? Most practices will be happy to dispense advice and the drops without a consultation...and vet nurses are often as well informed in these kind of matters as the vet.


----------



## seasidejules (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in no way an expert as Jerome is my first cat, but I treat him with Frontline once a month and he usually scratches a little until it's completely dry. I buy it from my veterinary surgery, and they have confirmed that it's a very common reaction but nothing to worry about. Hope that helps a bit!

Rachel x


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i would try your cat with advocate, one of ours is intolerant/allergic to frontline combi (neeps, who reacts to EVERYTHING!). She doesn't react to advocate at all.

i think advocate uses a different active ingredient (ingredients in general possibly too) to frontline so shouldn't cause the same problem.

they can reach it to clean it btw, lol they just won't cos it tastes disgusting! not that i'd know but the cats reactions when they lick that area tells me all i need to know.

neeps tends to itch more after being dosed as the fleas seem to get agitated for a day or so then die off. however, we only see this reaction on neeps lol the other 2 are too blaise and hoitytoity to show us how they really feel


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

seasidejules said:


> I'm in no way an expert as Jerome is my first cat, but I treat him with Frontline once a month and he usually scratches a little until it's completely dry. I buy it from my veterinary surgery, and they have confirmed that it's a very common reaction but nothing to worry about. Hope that helps a bit!
> 
> Rachel x


I thought it was to be used every 5-6 weeks I would check your pack to be sure


----------



## seasidejules (Jul 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I thought it was to be used every 5-6 weeks I would check your pack to be sure


Just double checked - I'm using Frontline Combo spot-ons and my particular prescription is to be used every month - Jerome does go outside though so it may be less frequently required for a solely indoor cat. According to the packet it 'eliminates fleas and protects against re-infestation for 4 weeks' - it also says 'itching may occur following treatment'.

Thanks for the warning though - always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

seasidejules said:


> Just double checked - I'm using Frontline Combo spot-ons and my particular prescription is to be used every month - Jerome does go outside though so it may be less frequently required for a solely indoor cat. According to the packet it 'eliminates fleas and protects against re-infestation for 4 weeks' - it also says 'itching may occur following treatment'.
> 
> Thanks for the warning though - always better to be safe than sorry!


Sorry I was thinking of the normal spoton


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for everyones replies, I'll talk to the vet nurse when I go down to the pick up the frontline and see what they say, they tend to have a few brands in stock so I should be able to try one of the other brands, saying that no more itching yesterday so perhaps it's the norm!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The other point to make here is that all flea treatments are highly toxic ( well, obviously eh? ) and many of us question whether it is really necessary to use them with anything like the frequency advised on the packaging.
The financial cost is one thing....but what about the impact on a cat's immune system?

Obviously no one wants a flea ridden house and an itchy flea bitten cat....but even with 5 cats, one with flea bite allergy, I only use a spot on once or twice a year and spray the house once a year...and we don't have a flea problem.


----------

